
What If Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton Had Swapped Genders? - chrisan
https://www.nyu.edu/about/news-publications/news/2017/march/trump-clinton-debates-gender-reversal.html
======
Neliquat
I have often wondered about this. Interesting to see an attempt to realize and
analyze the concept.

